# Apple Claims Android Took Birth Because Of Them



## SamAsh07 (Sep 2, 2011)

In the early 1990s, Android head honcho Andy Rubin worked as a low-level Apple engineer. And that, according Apple's latest ITC filing, is grounds enough for them to potentially block Android in the US.

It sounds far-fetched; the bulk of Android's foundational work was completed in the mid-to-late 90s, when Rubin was at General Magic and Danger (the company Google eventually bought, primarily for the operating system). But while extreme, the reasoning may not be as crazy as it sounds, according to FOSS Patents:

_Apple now asserts—in a filing with the ITC, which means Apple has a legal obligation to make truthful representations of fact—that Rubin's superiors at Apple were the inventors of that realtime API patent and he worked for them at the very time they made that invention. He worked as a low-level engineer while the inventors were senior people. It's possible that he then contributed to the implementation of the claimed invention._

The implications of this—other than that Apple is being even more aggressive than previously imagined in its suits against HTC and other Android OEMs—are that if Apple were to sue Google directly over this particular patent, they could conceivably get an injunction. Against the entire platform. As well as lots, and lots, and lots, of money.

That's another case somewhere further down the line, if it happens at all. For now, just know that Apple's bringing in the heavy legal artillery—and they might just have a point.[/p]





Source




Original Source


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds more like intellectual property theft.

And who cares if he worked there?
Even if he contributed to it, it's not like he had access to Apple-only info and such.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 2, 2011)

That's Apple for you, I advise them not to make this foolish step, what do they want? Everyone in the world to own a stupid iPhone?? If they DO open this case any day, they'll go down. Google ain't a Joke.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 2, 2011)

oh apple just wants more money and publicity


----------



## megawalk (Sep 2, 2011)

Boo! They're Prancin with their Bags full of Eyeballs!
nah serious...
apple = the devil's advocate...
simple said as that..if anything does not suit them they sue them


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 2, 2011)

If they made android, why the fuck are they still using iOS?


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 2, 2011)

Am I the only one getting bored of company X suing company Y while company Z sues both X and Y etc...

I'm sure I saw a great graph a while ago showing how ridiculous this was all getting.

EDIT: Here's one:






That was a year ago... probably alot more arrows now


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol, Apple. What can I say?


----------



## iFish (Sep 2, 2011)

If this was always the case. Why is it only poping up now? If Apple wanted to kill off Android. Wouldn't they have done this back in the 1.x days? I dint see anything happening. At least, I don't see Android being fully blocked. And I it did happy. People would still import phones, so it isn't possible to fully block it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 2, 2011)

Piss off apple. 

Why people revere them as "amazing" and "one of the best" is simply beyond me.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Piss off apple.
> 
> Why people revere them as "amazing" and "one of the best" is simply beyond me.


Same here, there's nothing amazing about them. Except for the stunts they pull off by leaving iPhone prototypes in bars lol.

I thought Sony was the worst. But I take that back now, Apple is the worst company to ever exist.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2011)

After having a think, it looks like Apple are trying to clear out the competition. Well, Apple, things have changed. In my opinion, open-source is better. Firefox vs IE. Android vs iOS.

So, Apple, stop trying to kill of the competition. "Android took birth because of us?" Puh-lease.

by the way, samash07 reminded me- love the bar thing lol


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh Apple, just the 100000000000000000th reason to absolutely hate _despise_ you.

WE NEED A NAYiPHONE ICON!!!


----------



## Krestent (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree on the first point (that Android came around because of them), but not the second one.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Sep 2, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> If they made android, why the fuck are they still using iOS?


Haha! This. 

I know nothing about patent rules and what not, but according to the source though, Apple could actually get an injunction against android. Please, someone tell me this ain't possible.


----------



## dickfour (Sep 2, 2011)

Apple knows no one will want an iPhone when the 1.5 ghz quad core snapdragon comes out. Even the dual core is better than what's in the new iphone. So this is Apple's response to sucking in the marketplace


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 2, 2011)

Apple has no ethics.

No company has ethics.

Think about it.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 2, 2011)

jamesaa said:
			
		

> Am I the only one getting bored of company X suing company Y while company Z sues both X and Y etc...
> 
> I'm sure I saw a great graph a while ago showing how ridiculous this was all getting.
> 
> ...


Lol at Nokia


----------



## dickfour (Sep 2, 2011)

They can take their ipads and stuff those also. I picked up two hp touchpads for $250. More powerful that the ipad and honeycomb is being ported. If I have a choice between an open or a closed device I'll pick the open every time and screw them for leaving memory card slots out of every device they have ever made.


----------



## Krestent (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's what I have to say on this:  Apple has never been known for creating powerful products.  But they do create some of the markets/product first.  Before the iPhone was released, what was there as far as smartphones go?  The BlackBerry, Windows MObile, and PalmOS.  After Apple came out with the iPhone, then the other smartphones with MultiTouch and pretty graphics started showing up. 
While they didn't create this, they were the first company to introduce a GUI-enabled computer to the market.  When they released the Lisa, the world balked at them because they thought that the GUI was to kiddish compared to command-line OS's such as DOS.  Now look at the world.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 2, 2011)

All I can say, is..

Dont toy with Google. They have both the firepower, and the capability to crush any attempt to do so in their path.

I mean, who honestly cares if this guy did work for Apple, that doesn't mean diddly squat. I highly doubt Apple speaks the truth when they say that the "realtime API patent" is truthfully and wholeheartedly theirs. They must just be butthurt that nobody wants to buy their overpriced underpowered devices.

It really does make me laugh though. Apple has no clue who they are going up against.

In fact, heres what I'd say. If Apple does lose this claim/suit/whatever, I propose that the court system strip them of their right to file any claim against Google for the rest of existence. Apple needs to drop dead, EASY! Nobody wants to buy your overpriced $499 Tablet Apple, Nobody has the money right now either. Suck it up and deal with it. Right now, you're only digging a grave for yourself, and quite frankly....it kind of amuses me.


----------



## r3l4x (Sep 2, 2011)

It could be just me, but with the vast amount of coders working on android project for any number of phones,
the chances of actually completely blocking android from the American public would seem retarded.

If and only if they could make this happen, phones that would run android in other regions should not be
that hard to flash with an android rom since it would be ridiculous to change the hardware completely
depending on the region. 

I would call bullshit if I wasn't so convinced Apple had the balls to go through with this if they ever felt Google
was taking away even more of its market share. I think numbers showed that while Apple and its iOS had been
able to carve out a market segment next to Symbian, this dwindled rapidly when Android became the simpler
solution for mobile phone manufacturers.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 3, 2011)

r3l4x said:
			
		

> It could be just me, but with the vast amount of coders working on android project for any number of phones,
> the chances of actually completely blocking android from the American public would seem retarded.
> 
> If and only if they could make this happen, phones that would run android in other regions should not be
> ...



Yes, and does Apple really think that blocking android will suddenly force Android Devs to cave in and give them their money. Hell no, it'll just spur and spark the flames of hatred, which will ignite the wildfire of revolt soon.

Apples glory days are over. They're just too up-there-in-the-clouds to admit it.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 3, 2011)

Apple is always so butthurt. Whenever someone makes something better than them they try to shut them down.

I can't think of a company that sucks more than Apple.

*Posts merged*

Apple is always so butthurt. Whenever someone makes something better than them they try to shut them down.

I can't think of a company that sucks more than Apple.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey, this thread has a lot less mindless Apple-hate than I expected!

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Nevermind.

As for this latest thing, I'm pretty sure Apple doesn't have the necessary grounds to go further in it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2011)

I would love to see Apple try and go through with this.
Also they're jelly that more people own Android phones then their iPhone


----------



## Phyl (Sep 3, 2011)

Apple is indeed playing dirty now, trying / wanting to eliminate the competition.

Apple is getting ridiculous. 
I read in the news that Apple have won a dispute in regards to the Samsung's Galaxy range. 
What was the problem? In the Galaxy series, there is a line of code in the Gallery app, that has something to do with swiping between pictures. It breached a one of apples patent (or something - I don't understand all this law haliballoo). 

But one line of code. ... about transition from photo to the next?

I know nothing... But I thought that was something ridiculous to take them to court for. 

____________



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The court granted the injunction to Apple, forcing the Android-powered Samsung Galaxy S2 and Galaxy Ace phones to be pulled from sale in the next seven weeks. Apple is embroiled in legal action with Samsung over the Galaxy Tab tablet looking too similar to the Apple iPad, but this case is subtly different, as it refers only to the way the photo gallery app works.
> 
> The injunction was granted because the court feels the way you swipe and scroll through photos infringes one of Apple's patents, numbered EP2058868. The injunction applies in every country that recognises the patent, prompting Samsung to waste no time in announcing it would change the app.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The court granted the injunction to Apple, forcing the Android-powered Samsung Galaxy S2 and Galaxy Ace phones to be pulled from sale in the next seven weeks. Apple is embroiled in legal action with Samsung over the Galaxy Tab tablet looking too similar to the Apple iPad, but this case is subtly different, as it refers only to the way the photo gallery app works.
> 
> The injunction was granted because the court feels the way you swipe and scroll through photos infringes one of Apple's patents, numbered EP2058868. The injunction applies in every country that recognises the patent, prompting Samsung to waste no time in announcing it would change the app.



This also humors me...one line of code....one *bleep* line of  *explicit* freaking code....

Y u so anal Apple!? Owait!

If I were the owner of a company, and one of my workers/subordanates/whatever came to me and showed me such a thing, my reaction would be "Well whoop de freaking doo!" 

Its really not worth the time alone pursuing action over a screen transition. In fact, Patents that govern such widespread abstract concepts should be made illegal on a global scale, and never be given another chance to be made legal again.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 3, 2011)

I know this is Apple, but I think they took a page out Unix lawsuit guide, "Sue everything in sight just to try and make a quick buck." Android is based off of Linux, which is free and open source. Unix tried to sue Linux, but they failed to remember that they signed the GPL agreement that prevented them from being able to do it successfully. Apple is trying to do the same thing to try and monopolize the market. Did they forget about the laws that make a monopoly illegal? I think they did. I'm now regretting ever getting that ipod touch a few years ago. I want to take it to their corporate head quarters, and smash it when a hammer just to vent some steam, cause I doubt they will give a damn since they already got my money.

If only I could go there and speak with the CEO and even Steve Jobs, to discuss and hopefully get them to stop this. It's getting way out of hand.


----------



## kevan (Sep 3, 2011)

This is enough to make me forget about using my Ipod Touch ever again.
I think I will give it to some random on the street.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow Apple is so smug, they should piss off right about now.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 3, 2011)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> I know this is Apple, but I think they took a page out Unix lawsuit guide, "Sue everything in sight just to try and make a quick buck." Android is based off of Linux, which is free and open source. Unix tried to sue Linux, but they failed to remember that they signed the GPL agreement that prevented them from being able to do it successfully. Apple is trying to do the same thing to try and monopolize the market. Did they forget about the laws that make a monopoly illegal? I think they did. I'm now regretting ever getting that ipod touch a few years ago. I want to take it to their corporate head quarters, and smash it when a hammer just to vent some steam, cause I doubt they will give a damn since they already got my money.
> 
> If only I could go there and speak with the CEO and even Steve Jobs, to discuss and hopefully get them to stop this. It's getting way out of hand.



Yes, and just like SCO failed against Linux. Apple will fail against Google and Android.

I lol'd....society, and businesses really haven't learned from the past, have they!?

So, in that case, until they do learn, may they be forever damned to repeat the failures and mistakes of the past.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 3, 2011)

Apple only sues to get money. That is all.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 3, 2011)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Apple only sues to get money. That is all.


It's not just that. There are always two reasons a company does stuff like this. The money AND the power. Music companies would be making more money if they made file sharing be a paid for service, where they get a large piece of the action. But they still take out these things because they want to be the only ones who have the power to distribute music. This is the same with apple. It is just trying to be the big dog and bark at everything that could compete. They can't bark at Microsoft directly, since Gates has stock on Apple, but they will do anything. It's just like what Unix tried to do before. If this case was to go in Apple's favor, then the justice system is dead and we have lost our rights of innovation, creation, and a free market.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 3, 2011)

Man, This isn't right. This is saying, for example, I worked at McDonalds, then later, I ran a successful Fast-Food Chain, and Apparently, McDonalds has intellectual rights to my Fast-Food Chain. Andriod is not iOS. iOS isn't Android. They don't use the same code.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 3, 2011)

This sounds a bit far fetched...I feel like apple is really reaching this time.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 3, 2011)

I think Apple is jelly.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 3, 2011)

This is like if Nintendo wanted to ban Sony's gaming branch in all of the US...


----------



## Necron (Sep 3, 2011)

wait, wut?
Next Step: Apple sues the world because they are human, therefore, that gives them the right to sue us because we are humans too.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 3, 2011)

Apple's doing it finally.  They know they can't win, so they're playing every dirty trick they can to try and just kill Android.  And watch the shitty US government LET THEM by being BOUGHT OUT.


----------



## Coto (Sep 3, 2011)

iOS has their share of similarities with the Android engine. However, if google proves the android engine was written from scratch, apple will lose...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2011)

now their gonna try and take down android? apple is now officially worse than $ony... LULZEC YOUR UP!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 3, 2011)

Never gonna happen. Nope, nada. Google could beat the living hell out of Apple if they tried this and I really hope they do so Apple gets what is coming to them.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 3, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> iOS has their share of similarities with the Android engine. However, if google proves the android engine was written from scratch, apple will lose...


They can because Android is not just based off the Linux Kernel, which is Open Source, but it's open source itself, which is why it's market is bigger than Apple's. Apple just wants to destroy competition and innovation. If they do that, they can then charge more money for a shitty ass product that others can easily make but better.

"Who cares about making better products, I just want more money!!!!! MONEY!!!!!!!!" That should be Apple's slogan. "Give me your MONEY or I'll sue you!!!!!"

Honestly, why don't they just sue Microsoft for using source code from them? They have the evidence, and Gates actually admitted to that at one point. What's stopping them?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 3, 2011)

Steve Jobs keeps taking leaves of absence because he is sick. I hope whatever he has finally kill him eventually. Too bad it didn't happen before he created the Apple brand, it would have prevented an incanration of the devil you call Apple to walk the earth.

Apple sucks. iPod/iPad/iPhone or iWhateverTheyDo is just plainly a piece of crap. Don't get me started on the MAC. MAc sucks so much, that everyone who owns this overpriced piece of diarrhea should simply gtfo and disapear from the planet.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 3, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs keeps taking leaves of absence because he is sick. I hope whatever he has finally kill him eventually. Too bad it didn't happen before he created the Apple brand, it would have prevented an incanration of the devil you call Apple to walk the earth.
> 
> Apple sucks. iPod/iPad/iPhone or iWhateverTheyDo is just plainly a piece of crap. Don't get me started on the MAC. MAc sucks so much, that everyone who owns this overpriced piece of diarrhea should simply gtfo and disapear from the planet.


I call them Crapples.


----------



## Oveneise (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow Apple. Fuck patents - I prefer the Android OS to the iOS anyways.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 3, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Wow Apple. Fuck patents - I prefer the Android OS to the iOS anyways.



My thoughts exactly.

I wish the world was like it was before the year I was born. Software patents before 1988 were illegal in the USA, and in most of the world too. Granted there wasnt any real way for software to spread easily back then, so Patents had no use for software anyway.

1988 saw the darkest year for Innovation and Creativity.....the year those Software Patent's were legalized.

I wish for the world of software patents to return how they were before then.....no....I desire it...and I will wholeheartedly fight for that end result!


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm just waiting for "Apple sues big name supermarket for infringing their trademark, from now on apples must now be referred to as red round fruit or green round fruit"


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 3, 2011)

Apple is the most evil company I've ever seen.
I mean have you seen the I'm a Mac ads?
They need to trash and sue every company that is doing better than them.
I bet Apple are going to find a way to sue Microsoft when Windows 8 comes out, wait no i guarantee it!


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 3, 2011)

Apple is just jealous of Android's success.

Well Apple, don't be Hitler. The policy of appeasement won't work anymore.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 3, 2011)

Never been able to get on with Apple stuff. The iphone is a massively over-rated lump of plastic, much like Paris Hilton. The Ipad is basically the same as my dad's old Android ebook reader thing, just with a fancier name. I've always found Macs damn near impossible to use. And frankly there's nothing their products do that isn't being done better elsewhere. I can barely use my girlfriend's iphone. My Galaxy S responds to my every command. Gimme Android over IOS any day.

That and I'm against people who already have enough money to hire God as a table dancer complaining about a little competition. You're not exactly strapped for cash, Apple execs. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 3, 2011)

That's funny, Apple. Really.

Oh wait, you're serious. Oh.


----------



## Urza (Sep 3, 2011)

Regardless of what your ill-conceived notions concerning Apple products are, to wish death upon someone fighting cancer, just because you don't like the products his company produces, is absolutely horrendous. I suppose when it happens, you would like to personally call his children, to notify them that their father has passed? Could you suppress the maniacal glee as you conveyed the details of his demise? Continuing to refer to him as the "incarnation of the Devil" all the while, I'm sure.

Being a fanboy is one thing. People like you truly take away my faith in society.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh wow.
Seriously.


Wow.

Apple are scared. They want to take down Android because it's their only real competitor and they're scared. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 3, 2011)

Apple can shove ios up their asses. They are so full of themselves, they think they own the design of tablets as theirs was "The first noticeable one". As has been said their only real competition is android (windows phone sucks) mainly because of the fact that its cleaner, open source and MULTI-PLATFORM.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 3, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> If this was always the case. Why is it only poping up now? If Apple wanted to kill off Android. Wouldn't they have done this back in the 1.x days? I dint see anything happening. At least, I don't see Android being fully blocked. And I it did happy. People would still import phones, so it isn't possible to fully block it
> They must be doing it now because Android's grown more popular and it's only just been seen as a genuine threat to Apple, or something.
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you don't mean a bum.
They live in trash already, don't give them more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If they pursue this, I hope it makes them crash and causes everyone to realise just how devious they are.

Apple, if Android did come about because of you, it's because people wanted an open-source, free operating system as opposed to the closed, locked-down prison you call iOS. And I say good luck to them.


----------



## Adr990 (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay...
And next Nintendo claims the Playstation and Xbox birth because of them too. :/

Just keep it easy Apple.


----------



## Urza (Sep 3, 2011)

One thing many of you seem to have, for whatever reason, grepped from this action is that it's somehow derived from fear. Making a good business decision which detriments your competitors doesn't imply that. It's just common sense.

Seeing as they're in the top two most valuable companies in the world, it seems pretty silly to think that they're "scared," in any sense of the word.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2011)

i hope google rapes them if they try anything


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 3, 2011)

If Apple destroys android what will android smartphones use?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 3, 2011)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Okay...
> And next Nintendo claims the Playstation and Xbox birth because of them too. :/
> 
> Just keep it easy Apple.


Not being a fanboy or what, but Nintendo won't really do that.

Apple is just jealous, and scared


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Adr990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his being sarcastic


----------



## Urza (Sep 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> If Apple destroys android what will android smartphones use?


That's when HP strides in like fucking Christopher Walken, "Morning fellows, I hear you're looking for a mobile computing platform."

Suffice to say I don't think any measures as drastic as a permanent injunction will come to pass. Usually in these situations the company is primarily after licensing fees.


----------



## Flame (Sep 3, 2011)

apple have one too many lawyers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2011)

wheres lulszec when you need them?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wheres lulszec when you need them?


OMG THIS.

I like


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 3, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, but I doubt they'd target Apple, I guess they are Apple fan boys. If not then, it'll come soon


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can be a Nintendo *and* an Apple fanboy.  That's a paradox.


----------



## emigre (Sep 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the logic behind that is?


----------



## acturus (Sep 3, 2011)

apple likes to take credit for alot of things. they think they invented tablets and mp3 players and touchscreens and cell phones. they invented none of these things


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo Fanboys tend to hate Apple for no apparent reason.  Really, I don't think there is logic behind fanboyism, like one thing and hate everything else.


----------



## emigre (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I'm a Nintendo fanboy who likes Apple very much.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Well I'm a Nintendo fanboy who likes Apple very much.


Okay.


----------



## prowler (Sep 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Okay.QUOTE(machomuu @ Aug 28 2011, 03:59 AM) I rarely make pointless or off-topic posts outside of EoF


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Okay.QUOTE(machomuu @ Aug 28 2011, 03:59 AM) I rarely make pointless or off-topic posts outside of EoF


Don't really see how that was pointless.  Unnecessary maybe, but I couldn't think of a more appropriate response.

EDIT: Well, that or "there are exceptions", but I thought the former fit better.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nintendo Fanboys tend to hate Apple for no apparent reason.  Really, I don't think there is logic behind fanboyism, like one thing and hate everything else.


Waaaat? Now every Nintendo Fanboy = Apple Hater??

I never hated Apple before, but these countless sues and whatnot changed my feelings towards them, they think everything tech is their idea. They only initiated the chain of advancing tech, now Androids are much more powerful as they are. I won't be surprised if Samsung Galaxy R turns out to be more powerful and better than iPhone 5 in most fields.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm:

I never said that, not even close.  I said they tend to, as in many of them, this doesn't imply a majority or a minority, just a lot of people.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you count me as a Nintendo fanboy (which I used to actually), I like Apple products. It's just that their attitude and arrogance is going too far.

Off topic: in fact, I find them worse than Sony. I have no major grudge against them anyway.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I never said that, not even close.  I said they tend to, as in many of them, this doesn't imply a majority or a minority, just a lot of people.


Keeping Nintendo aside, many Sony & MS fans probably hate on Apple too


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

When I hear something like this I instantly think of Bill Cosby saying "I brought you into this world, and I can take you out."

If they were to actually do anything about it, it would be a real dick move on Apple's part.


			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd suspect that they do.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 3, 2011)

i used to have nothing against apple i didn't buy their overprices crap but now their just despicable and greedy the way they act and their EGO is over 9000!!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 3, 2011)

I actually prefer Android to iOS, it's less....cluttered


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 3, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> I actually prefer Android to iOS, it's less....cluttered


Android 2.3. I like.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 3, 2011)

acturus said:
			
		

> apple likes to take credit for alot of things. they think they invented tablets and mp3 players and touchscreens and cell phones. they invented none of these things


They didn't. Star Trek TNG had the idea of touch screens well before Apple, so Paramount has the reason to sue, based on Apple's own logic. Star Trek had PADDs, which is the idea that Apple used to make the iPad. Again, Paramount can sue. From what I was told, Microsoft owns the patent to MP3s. And Apple took the GUI interface from Xerox. Again, Apple doesn't create. It recreates and claims to have made the original idea.

I don't know much about business law, but isn't there a limit to how long ago you can have your evidence for a lawsuit? I mean, that employee left in 97. Thats over 14 years ago. They can't sue to take down Android because back then, the idea of a smart phone wasn't even around. We just got around to pagers. We haven't even made Cell Phones affordable. So they are jerks. Apple is a just being a school yard bully, trying to take the lunch money from other kids for no damn reason other than it feels good to squash the hopes of others. If I could, I would organize everyone who wants Apple to stop to march upon Apple HQ, all carrying some mobile device that ISN'T theres, all with a paper signed claiming that if Apple does this, they will ALL sue Apple individually. Sure, they won't win, but the amount of cases would put a large amount of legal fees against Apple to where it would have to scale back everything drastically just to stay in business.

Screw Apple. I'm a PC, and Linux (Android) is my OS.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 3, 2011)

Its funny they say they birthed android....everyone knows the son always ends up killing the father


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 3, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Its funny they say they birthed android....everyone knows the son always ends up killing the father



Great, now all I can see is Darth Vader with an Apple logo on his mask.


----------



## nando (Sep 3, 2011)

samash, for someone not interested in apple you sure seem invested in them. what's the percentage of apple threads you start compared to non apple threads? 

regarding this post, it's not something apple is suing htc over. apple is simply pointing that robin began working at apple and not at the magic and whatever company that htc is claiming. they intentionally edited apple out of mr rubens records.


----------



## meornot0 (Sep 3, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.

ANDROID is java based.

ios is objective c based.

The programming is completely fucking different, and they are completely different concepts, and work very diffently in the way they handle multitasking, apps, and development.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 3, 2011)

meornot0 said:
			
		

> HOLY FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> ANDROID is java based.
> 
> ...



Shhh! Don't let your logic and facts ruin their fun game of Monopoly.


----------



## meornot0 (Sep 3, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> meornot0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, and the sad part is that this probably will never be brought up if there is a court case.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 3, 2011)

This is garbage. If they press forward with this, I will completely disown all Apple products in my house. Smashed then thrown away.


----------



## iFish (Sep 4, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> This is garbage. If they press forward with this, I will completely disown all Apple products in my house. Smashed then thrown away.


Why would Apple care though? They already got your money.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 4, 2011)

geeez apple they are the most sue happy company i know whats next nintendo vs sony due to sony using AR in the vita? WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMMING TO?


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 4, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they shan't get a dime more. And by smashing my products, no one else can get pleasure from an Apple product which would lead them to buying another, down the line.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 4, 2011)

meornot0 said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


monopoly is illegal in the US which is why microsoft split into two divisions one for windows and one for xbox (maybe wrong i heard of that years ago)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 4, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubt it, most of their consumers probably wouldn't care, they just want the products.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The irony is that I have been selling far less iPads (Dont really suggest them anyway to customers, since a full-fledged laptop is much more efficient and powerful), iPods, Other Apple Crap, for a number of reasons

1. Nobody can afford the overpriced crap
2. Nobody seems to care about iOS, most of them love Android
3. Nobody again, can afford the overpriced crap
4. People are gaining common sense, and realizing that you cant do proper word processing/etc if at all on a Tablet
5. People that see the other tablets are drawn in by the fact that half of them have better processors, screens, and have far more flexability than iPads
6. People may not give a shit about Apple (Somewhat likely actually)
7. People are gaining common sense in the fact that they realize that Name Brand doesnt always equal contentment/usefulness
8. Nobody once again, can afford said overpriced crap
9. People realize that for the price of one iPad, you can get two tablets that are much superior! (Gee, what a shocker, thought Society would never figure this out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
10. People again, for the sake of emphesizing this fact, cannot pay such horrendously overpriced prices for something that they'll be forced to replace in less years than anyone else.

I've been selling more laptops, other branded tablets, etc than ya'll care to shake a stick at. I haven't sold one piece of Apple Merchendise in over two to three weeks now, and this is before the shitstorm that is the topic of this thread even began. Come to think of it, the rest of my coworkers haven't sold much Apple Branded stuff either (Maybe 2 iPads, and 5-7 iPods) but thats it.

Why my Market/District manager didn't instead choose for us to carry the Motorola Xoom instead of the iPad *Is attempted to be knifed, but dodges*, is entirely beyond my comprehension. We dont have alot of Apple fans around the area where my retail store is at, so why carry something that wont sell that well?

Oh and Apple....one last question for you you spiteful ego-maniacal company that I simply have begun to genuinely love hating so much..



Spoiler: u jelly?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weUqfiyqUy8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## ferofax (Sep 4, 2011)

if you've worked for Apple at ANY one point in time, THEY OWN YOU, BODY, MIND, AND SOUL. i heard they prick you and dip the corner of the contract in your blood, and that the contract contains very, very fine print in invisible ink all over the paper. blood contact practically binds everything you are to Apple. anything else you might possibly claim to own that even piques Apple's interest, consider it no longer yours.


If any of you have been an Apple employee, it will haunt you for life, rest assured. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





iFish: your avatar is creeping me out. seriously, stop doing that. don't... look at me... like... that... HADOUKEN! XD


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 4, 2011)

That's Apple being Apple, what did you expect?


----------



## MadClaw (Sep 4, 2011)

honestly, android always reminded me of apple.


----------



## nando (Sep 4, 2011)

I fail to see where "apple claims android had a baby" or whatever ridiculous title the op made up to spin the story. htc lied to the itc about rubin's humble beginnings which had nothing to do with the claim but they lied anyway and apple is pointing out that he actually worked at apple at some point. And believe it or not when you work at a company anything you work on at that time is property of the company.

Again the article points out this has nothing to do with the claim filed by htc but they are still lying. Then comes ash with his apple hate and you all jump on the hAte bandwagon. And yes I get it, it's out of your price range and I'm not here to convince you it's worth he money, but seriously defending a company like google and make it black and white like google is pure and apple is pure evil. We Are talking about google. A company that makes money from personal and copyrighted images without giving a cent to the owners. Yes I'm glad my images showed in a random image search and google made some money from it, now where is my cut?

Anyway. Apple hate is all good. It's been around for ever and I'm not discouraging. But spinning topics like this is a job for right wing politicians


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2011)

greedy apple their rotten to the core


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 4, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> greedy apple their rotten to the core


Off-topic: You know, instead of posting the same damn thing again and again, you could, I dunno, contribute something decent to the topic at hand? Just my 2 cents.

On-topic: It tickles me that Apple would do this when the chance of them winning is miniscule. They probably know that and just want to attempt because a miracle might happen. I don't have a grudge with Apple as a company, in fact, I like their products and style, but their actions are really, really stupid. Honestly though, with them being extremely rich and all, I don't see much point in this. I think it's harming them a bit.

In the end though, they've got only a tiny bit to lose if they don't win. I mean, sure this turns off some people who pay attention to this kind of news, but as for everyone else I think they'll be content and happy playing around with their iPhone. (especially foreign markets) On the other hand, they're miserably attempting to beat their competitors that can't really be beat so they don't really have anything to gain.

Honestly, if I was in the position of Apple and forced to use their work ethics, I would have at least sued Google in the early years of Android in order to not look like a gigantic douchebag.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 4, 2011)

android > IOS anyday... IOS is a status symbol. it's like a Ferrari. u own ppl think ur rich or cool. fuck apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got android.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did in post 82 now it's TROLL APPLE TIME


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 4, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:
			
		

> android > IOS anyday... IOS is a status symbol. it's like a Ferrari. u own ppl think ur rich or cool. fuck apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

Though I don't own a Android, it's something very unique


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 4, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> TheDreamLord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be frank I find Android 2.3.3 Gingerbread much easier to use than iOS.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 4, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree to that, I'm not using iOS (Ew never), nor Android.

I always thought one thing of the Apple logo "A Bitten Apple, It'll Rot One Day". I'll be right someday!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I always thought one thing of the Apple logo "A Bitten Apple, It'll Rot One Day". I'll be right someday!


their already rotten to the core as i said


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am glad that an injunction against Android products would only block them in the USA, not in Canada. We have something here called the Anti-Competition Act, and any attempts by Apple to take even more market control and dominance in the mobile industry would be deemed illegal by the courts. Someone in America and the EU ought to take the interests of other companies and developers to heart when deciding whether to let Apple pretty much control every facet of the industry just because of stupid shit that is meaningless to the consumer. I hate iOS to be honest, but the only good value mp3 players on the market are Apple ones and I am not about to drop them and the over 200 dollars worth of music I have bought on iTunes in the past few years. I bought an Android tablet and love it, once you get it setup anyway it's a great device and fuck Apple for wanting to block it.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 4, 2011)

The Audacity! What would be the real reason for suing Google, for for being hopelessly inferior to Android OS? 

Now if they went through with it. I wonder what type of feedback they would get from the public. I can already see lots of people are enraged by the very thought.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 4, 2011)

You know, now that I think about it, by Apple's own logic, Microsoft shouldn't exist. Why? Because the original version of Windows was created using DOS. Yet look how that turned out, I doubt that Android is going anywhere if you follow the same pattern of operating system history anyway, various OS's have spawned because of other designs.


----------



## Judas18 (Sep 4, 2011)

Apple have gone insane with power! Outstanding.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 4, 2011)

Apple is very jealous now!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## gamerboy1995 (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> That's Apple for you, I advise them not to make this foolish step, what do they want? Everyone in the world to own a stupid iPhone?? If they DO open this case any day, they'll go down. Google ain't a Joke.


I agree. Apple needs to get off their high horse and take things seriously for once


----------



## Qtis (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually now that I think about it, I'd like to see this iOS vs Android go to court. Think about the amount of pressure the people working on it will have and what the results will be. Any way it ends up, it'd be a change in making OSs and programming in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Qtis


----------



## Eswar21297 (Sep 17, 2011)

I now made a choice on which phone to get.
And it's definitely NOT APPLE.

Confused on whether to get Symbian 3^ or something Android.


----------



## Aijelsop (Sep 17, 2011)

"And They Can Block Android In US If Want Be"

If they did, that'd just be plain cruel. If they did that, I'd break my iPod. I'd never use or buy another Apple product again. That would be really bad if basically 75% of people who own smart phones have to... well I don't even know what would happen!


----------



## Forstride (Sep 17, 2011)

When did they ever say they ARE going to block out Android?  They're just saying the can if needed.

Getting off the Apple hate bandwangon.  Not EVERYTHING they do is bad.


----------



## iFish (Sep 17, 2011)

Eswar21297 said:
			
		

> I now made a choice on which phone to get.
> And it's definitely NOT APPLE.
> 
> Confused on whether to get Symbian 3^ or something Android.


Symbian is a dead platform.


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 17, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Piss off apple.
> 
> Why people revere them as "amazing" and "one of the best" is simply beyond me.



They have good marketing, their products have excellent build quality, friendly and seamless UI, and are overall solid.

They're also overpriced, & their former CEO and founder is a tyrant.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 17, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> When did they ever say they ARE going to block out Android?  They're just saying the can if needed.
> 
> Getting off the Apple hate bandwangon.  Not EVERYTHING they do is bad.



Isn't saying the fact that they believe the power to block their competitor, you know, _enough_ to justify the reaction here? It's kind of an obvious implicit threat/challenge.

I mean, you have to be pretty willfully ignorant to look pass all that. I'd refer you to Gahars' Law ("_Just because people are harshly bashing a company on the internet does not necessarily mean that those people are incorrect nor that the company is actually justified._")


----------

